# Wood Source South GA / North FL



## lazyoakfarm (Sep 28, 2010)

I just purchased a new Incra router table combo #3, PC router, Woodpeckers lift, and the Incra tablesaw fence, I'm excited to start some projects, but I dont know where to get wood products in my area. I live in Brunswick GA, and its an hour North of Jacksonville FL and an Hour south of Savannah GA. Does anyone know of a source in the Brunswick area? Or if not, the jacksonville FL or Savannah GA area.

Thanks
Scott


----------



## mgburr (Oct 3, 2010)

It depends on what types. WoodCraft if your looking for some exotics, that are a little on the expensive side. There are also a couple of places in town that deal in hardwoods in rough cut measurements. There is also a low volume lumber mill south of jacksonville. Not sure what you have up in Georgia, but if you stop in at WoodCraft and ask, for some other sources.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Beeguy (Jun 11, 2008)

Try Woodfinder or just try Googling the type of wood you want and add GA to the search. There are probably a few sawmills or lumber yards in your area.

http://www.woodfinder.com/

You could also try to find woodworkers or a club in your area. They would help.


----------



## lazyoakfarm (Sep 28, 2010)

The woodfinder is a great site. I've been searching with Google for a month and found more with the woodfinder.com in 10 minutes. I'm not sure how Woodcraft sells any wood, some of it 5x the price as the resources I found using woodfinder. But I must say, the wood that WoodCraft has in stock was Perfect.

Thanks for the help!


----------

